# Cornbread (rest or don't rest)



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends...unless you're using yeast in your cornbread, I don't think it matters whether you rest it before baking.

Found this (not cornbread, but same theory, I think): Do Your Cupcakes Need A Rest?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, that sounds so good for breakfast with lots of melted butter! 😊


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John, I never gave it a thought to rest cornbread before baking. I do let the hushpuppies rise completely before dropping in the grease though. I may give that a try next time we have cornbread.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My cornbread is a quick bread, no rest, no rise, and I really like the texture. Others make a corn/yeast bread that does need some sittin time.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ok then - 10 min rest (as usual), pre-heated pan, and into the oven it goes !!!

oh yeah - real budda is a MUST !


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't like cornbread all that much. My wife is from the south and likes it a lot.
All she does is heat the CI skillet in the oven first, then pour the batter into the skillet with some lard and into the oven.
I have never heard about resting cornbread before baking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> ok then - 10 min rest (as usual), pre-heated pan, and into the oven it goes !!!
> 
> oh yeah - real budda is a MUST !
> View attachment 640760


Now that’s funny!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now THAT is some serious butter. lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

well SHOOT !!!
just received the blood test results I took last week . . . . 
the doctor will be calling me soon - oh well, back on the statins I guess.
sooooooo - gotta back off the butter to only half a stick per serving of cornbread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Never heard of resting cornbread. I like mine not to be too gritty and sweeter, a bit cakey. Not what I know as northern cornbread or southern cornbread. It's just a recipe I found and modified to my taste. Just coat my CI skillet with lots of lard and preheat. Make the batter using lard, mix, pour and cook.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Never heard of resting cornbread. I like mine not to be too gritty and sweeter, a bit cakey. Not what I know as northern cornbread or southern cornbread. It's just a recipe I found and modified to my taste. Just coat my CI skillet with lots of lard and preheat. Make the batter using lard, mix, pour and cook.


Thats how we do it. But no sugar. My wife does not like sweet cornbread. However, the addition of some creamed corn really makes it better IMO. I add about a 1/4 cup of creamed corn to the batter. Very good this way and moist! I hate dry cornbread.
I like it to hold together so I can slice it open and like John slather it with real butter.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Thats how we do it. But no sugar. My wife does not like sweet cornbread. However, the addition of some creamed corn really makes it better IMO. I add about a 1/4 cup of creamed corn to the batter. Very good this way and moist! I hate dry cornbread.
> I like it to hold together so I can slice it open and like John slather it with real butter.


John, try adding a can of Green Giant Mexicorn to your recipe.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> well SHOOT !!!
> just received the blood test results I took last week . . . .
> the doctor will be calling me soon - oh well, back on the statins I guess.
> sooooooo - gotta back off the butter to only half a stick per serving of cornbread.
> ...


Try eating mostly Chinese Stir-Fry/ Japanese, Vietnamese, Korean for 2 weeks before the test. It's cheating, unless you keep it up, but, it is educational. No butter or lard. 😊
I told my Dr & it made him mad.

Someone here eats two eggs each morning. . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When I add creamed corn I use an entire can of creamed corn and adjust the other liquid.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> well SHOOT !!!
> just received the blood test results I took last week . . . .
> the doctor will be calling me soon - oh well, back on the statins I guess.
> sooooooo - gotta back off the butter to only half a stick per serving of cornbread.
> ...



Buy yourself some of this Cholest Off, it works wonders, may take a month to see results, but the longer you take it the better the levels get.

My docs are still puzzled as to how my arteries, and veins are so clean.

I had to take a danged stress test, then an arterial x-ray, last November just to prove to them, that I am in better shape ( circulatory wise) than they are.


link: Nature Made CholestOff Plus with 900mg Plant Sterols 100 Softgels Exp 08/2021 31604027889 | eBay

just an example of the product, get it at any walmart, or drug stand.


ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

John. It looks like exercise may be your ticket to lower cholesterol.
I'm no one to talk, but once I lost 20 lbs, my cholesterol looked very good. Even the Dr., was impressed.
Of course three weeks eating my wife's cooking also helped.



rjniles said:


> John, try adding a can of Green Giant Mexicorn to your recipe.


The whole can? What size?



wooleybooger said:


> When I add creamed corn I use an entire can of creamed corn and adjust the other liquid.


Thanks booger.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Smurfed it again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

🤣


J. V. said:


> Of course three weeks eating my wife's cooking also helped.


Was that a compliment? Or did you eat less?


----------

